# gona make it a 35hp!



## heavy-chevy (Jul 26, 2008)

After hours of checking part numbers on omcs online parts catalog i just found out that the only difference between my 87 25hp and an 88 35hp is the carb. 88 is the only year that does this, and i found a carb from one on ebay. this is great! in 87 the 35 was a detuned 40, and all the years below that the 35 was the same basic design as mine but the case/cylinders/pistons didn't match up so i guess different bore/strokes. then 89 and up same as 86 and down. in 88 they even had the same lower unit and prop selection as the 25. 

if i am wrong and you know of something different i missed, please let me know.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 27, 2008)

Great that it will work (I haven't verified it, so I am going on what you said), but too bad you won't gain any speed from it. Without more pitch on your prop, the 35 is not going to gain you anything over the 25, except higher fuel consumption, and even more tendency to over rev.


----------



## heavy-chevy (Jul 27, 2008)

yea im sure i wont pick up any gains untill i get a prop. but the carb is hard to find and i got one thats a smokin deal and on ebay right now so im gona go ahead and get it and just go easy on her untill i get a prop. i could use a little more grunt when i run it with 3 people. i would think fuel consumption would be about the same at cruise. only more at wot. im sure people think its dumb but say what you will, i would be a fool to pass up 10hp for that cheap.


----------



## heavy-chevy (Jul 27, 2008)

as for props mercury 13 spline props will fit and they have a 10x19, so that should do it.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 27, 2008)

I guess that will work. I think you may need another pitch or so, but a prop shop should be able to fix whatever needed to be fixed, now that you know a 10 x 19 is available. Finally something that mercs are good for. :lol: :lol: Providing props for performance Johnsons......  :lol:


----------



## heavy-chevy (Jul 27, 2008)

lol, hey buddy mercs aren't that bad. my pappy had a set of 150s on his boat and they never gave us problems. mercury is known for having the best prop selection though. and if 19 isnt enough a prop shop could probably make it a little deeper.


----------



## WTL (Jul 28, 2008)

Chevy, looks like you have done a little research...

I have an 1986 Johnson 28 horse - you didn't see by any chance if the same option was available to me? Would it just be the carb, or would I have to adjust other things like timing, reeds, stroke, just throwing this all out there?

BTW, the back of my boat looks almost exactly like yours with that long shaft motor and a ridiculous jack plate to raise it up.


----------



## heavy-chevy (Jul 28, 2008)

in 86 your crankcase/cylinders and crank/pistons are all the same as me, but the numbers for the exhaust cone and leaf plates (reeds) don't match up. the reed valves probably doesn't make a difference, but the exhaust cone may be tuned different. if it were my motor i would try the 35 carb because on a simple 2 stroke like this, something as little as a slightly different exhaust and probably just better reeds isnt going to throw the jetting of the carb off enough to matter, these things run so rich anyway. i would just check the plugs to make sure its not lean. also the intake manifold are different on all of them, you need to bore them out to line up with the carb or buy the manifold to match. 

check this out https://shop2.evinrude.com/ext/index.aspx?s1=cf2ad6e42bdb473943ce02f7e6587b50
if you really want to do it write down all the part numbers off your engine and then match them to other motors to see what works. thats what i did


----------



## redbug (Jul 28, 2008)

heavy-chevy said:


> lol, hey buddy mercs aren't that bad. my pappy had a set of 150s on his boat and they never gave us problems. mercury is known for having the best prop selection though. and if 19 isnt enough a prop shop could probably make it a little deeper.


You wil soon figure out that unless you own a johnson basboy will rip it...
mercs are good motors as are yammys i run a merc prop on mine and am looking into the new fury prop 

Wayne


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 28, 2008)

> You wil soon figure out that unless you own a johnson basboy will rip it...


Jeeez. Y'all won't let nobody by with nothin'.....  #-o 

Brand loyalty, you gotta love it. Quite frankly, although they were one and the same to each other for a long period of time, I am more partial to _Evinrudes_. The worlds first outboard, and after 99 years, still in the top companies. Plus, did I mention they were the worlds first? 

Yeah, because of how I love my Johnnyrudes, I will bash others, lets just make it known.  Now, of the big manufactures all are good, and if I ever had the money for a newer boat, you probably would see some Yammies, etc in my collection. The only motors I truly dislike are the pre 1980 ish mercs, the post 2000 ish mercs, the Johnson/Evinrude Ficht motors, any Chrysler/Force, and the modern off brand companies (love the off brand companies from the late 40s, early 50s). Oh yeah, and all 4 strokes, but that is just because they are 4 stroke, and not any fault of the manufacture. And heck, I might have plans for one of those [4 stroke] in my near future, but lets not let too many rumors fly...... [-X  :lol:


----------



## heavy-chevy (Jul 29, 2008)

i missed the bidding on that carb, so i guess shes gonna stay a 25, or 30hp carbs are easyer to find...

as for brand loyalty, i am partial to omc for carburetted 2 strokes. as for direct injection i think mercury has the best with the optimax, while the e-tech is good, opti is better. four strokes are all the same, but yamahas are generally slow, but still reliable. I generally prefer 2 strokes whenever possible....


----------



## WTL (Jul 30, 2008)

Thats a shame, I wanted to hear how it worked out with you before I got the guts!

Maybe another 35 carb will come along sometime. Maybe for me this winter when I break it all down.


----------



## heavy-chevy (Jul 30, 2008)

yea i keep looking everyday on ebay, but the thing about the 35hp carb i need is it ran only one year on only one model, so its a rare find. the 30hp carbs are much less rare and probably what i will end up with.


----------



## papasage (Jul 30, 2008)

maby you could change the high speed jet . or drill the one in it to the bigger size


----------

